# Capacitor



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi, Im having a bit of trouble finding a 35 V 1000uF capacitor. The head still works but the cooling fan does not and its running real hot!:food-smiley-015:


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

It would be nice to have more details but if I get you right, you have a bad capacitor in you head power supply and the cooling fan stop working since. If this is the case, I would recommended that you find why the cap died in the first place before replacing it.

Depending where you are, you could look for it in music store, but also small electronic shops where they sell radio and telecom equipment. In fact any place where they repair electronic stuff. They always have some technicians and parts to fix things. This is a common PS filtering cap, it should be readily available.

You could also salvage one from an old PC power supply. Or this old TV set you do not use anymore! You can replace it with somewhat higher values with no problem.

Good luck!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Try the tube store.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.mouser.com/search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=140-XRL35V1000-RCvirtualkey21980000


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*More info...*



chrisgoodhue said:


> Hi, Im having a bit of trouble finding a 35 V 1000uF capacitor. The head still works but the cooling fan does not and its running real hot!:food-smiley-015:


What makes you so sure it's the capacitor?


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> What makes you so sure it's the capacitor?


It was rolling around in my head.


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

bucky said:


> http://www.mouser.com/search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=140-XRL35V1000-RCvirtualkey21980000


50 cents for the capacitor but its 10 bucks for shipping.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

chrisgoodhue said:


> 50 cents for the capacitor but its 10 bucks for shipping.


Hmm, I don't know how soon you need it, but I'll be placing a large order with these guys pretty soon, and could order it for you as long as you can wait a month or so for it.


----------



## chrisgoodhue (Feb 4, 2006)

bucky said:


> Hmm, I don't know how soon you need it, but I'll be placing a large order with these guys pretty soon, and could order it for you as long as you can wait a month or so for it.


Hey Bucky

Thanks for your act of kindness but i found one today and just installed it!:rockon2:


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

chrisgoodhue said:


> Hey Bucky
> 
> Thanks for your act of kindness but i found one today and just installed it!:rockon2:


Cool, hope it works out for you.


----------

